# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Floppy disk (S) fail (40)

## gamevui5k

cái lỗi này thấy nhiều người cũng bị nhưng mà trường hợp của mình thì thấy hơi lạ vì thế này:sau khi chỉnh để mất cái thông báo floppy disk (s) fail (40) ,vào đến cái đoạn load win xp rồi thì nó lại hiện ra bảng xanh chữ trắng, theo mình bít thì là lỗi ram. bây giờ sửa thế nào.
p/s: ko thể dùng ỗ đĩa nên ko cài đc win đâu nhá.à mà máy mình có dùng máy in, có ảnh hưởng ko nhĩ.
à mà chỉ từ đầu nhá.

----------


## quy263

bạn tháo ra vệ sinh lại máy,lau chân ram.có thể là do xung đột ram nữa bạn.nếu bạn có 2 thanh trở lên thì tháo ra sau đó lắp thử từng ram xem có vấn đề gì không.

----------


## anhvan

cái máy này của bạn thôi, hay táy máy mới thế chứ máy mình cũng ko có bị, mà vệ sinh thì cũng làm rồi, disable ỗ đĩa mềm cũng làm rồi mà ko đc, kết luận câu: hư ram.chắc phải tậu cái mới thôi.

----------

